# Tails katahdin X



## RockyTopFarm (Apr 12, 2017)

Katahdin X Friesian should I leave tail or not?


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 12, 2017)

The tail will be fine with that cross, just leave it on!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 13, 2017)

Friesians have "rat tails" (hair instead of wool) so they would be fine with their tails left on.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Apr 13, 2017)

I have Katahdins and Katahdin/Dorper cross ans I leave tails on.


----------

